# Appendix horse lip tattoo??? HELP!



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

there's no picture but as far as I know(and I may be wrong) the only horses that get lip tattoos are racing TBs


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

danicelia24 said:


> there's no picture but as far as I know(and I may be wrong) the only horses that get lip tattoos are racing TBs


 ya sorry my phone was being stupid im loading them right now lol
one sec you guys are too fast


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

If he is an AQHA that would mean he was a track horse. AQHA would have the info, however they will not give you information because without his papers and a
Signed transfer he doesn't belong to you If your membership is current and you can figure out the tattoo they might notify the last registered owner that you would like to speak with them and provide them with your info. The tattoo number is on the AQHA papers


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

just for reference...


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Again not familiar with racing QH's but he look more TB to me....maybe someone more experienced can give some insight but he also looks thin and could definitely stand to gain a few but otherwise a handsome boy!


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

Ya, I know. Like I said I haven't had him long at all we're working on it and he has already put on quite a bit of weight. Wish I had a before pic lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I couldn't remember if it was QH or TB that started with a letter. He is AQHA from the number. Here's a link I found trying to remember, there's a number it says to call and AQHA will look up your horse for free
Horse Identification Lip Tattoos - Horse Racing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I think an appendix tattoo will start with an X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

TB start with a letter . a-z . and then numbers.
Appendix horses usually have a lot of TB in them, and lots of TB throughout the quarter horse registry, even in some of the Foundation bred horses. 
He is a very pretty horse .


----------



## rogue9007 (Aug 8, 2014)

did you ever find out who your guy is? appendix can be 4 numbers and a letter or 5 numbers. the first number is covered in the pic i could open. but you def have 188V there. maybe 7 188V? he has distinctive markings, so AQHA should be able to help you when you call. unfortunately they do not have an online search like STBs or TBs.


----------

